# Dumb question



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a question and no one I know has an answer to it.....

But what is in the trunk that takes up half the normal space. It feels like a steel plate behind the carpet.

I was told by the dealer that it was the gas tank but that doesn't seem very wise to put it there.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> I had a question and no one I know has an answer to it.....
> 
> But what is in the trunk that takes up half the normal space. It feels like a steel plate behind the carpet.
> 
> I was told by the dealer that it was the gas tank but that doesn't seem very wise to put it there.


I belive they r correct. Someone posted that on another thread about trunk space.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> I had a question and no one I know has an answer to it.....
> 
> But what is in the trunk that takes up half the normal space. It feels like a steel plate behind the carpet.
> 
> I was told by the dealer that it was the gas tank but that doesn't seem very wise to put it there.


Hi alan,
Yes, you are correct. 
When the Monaro was converted for the North American market, gov't regulations required relocation of the fuel tank for crashworthiness.
The tank on the Monaro is beneath the trunk floor, which would not pass US regulations.
The tank was relocated atop the rear axle hump. This is actually a quite safe location.
If you were to pull the carpet back, what you would find is an 18.5 fuel tank, surrounded by a steel safety cage. This places the tank well ahead of the rear bumper, and well ahead of the rear crumple zone. Also, being essentially between the rear wheel, it offers superior protection against damage from side impact collisions vs. an under floor tank.
Obviously, the position of the tank is what precipitates the smallish GTO trunk. Surprisingly, the GTO trunk, although small, is slightly larger than the trunk in the 2008 Nissan Altima.

Russ


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I mean for the style of car, the trunk space is pretty generous i think. I bought a cargo mat to match my floor mats I purchased. I have no idea why I did that cuz i dont put nothing back there until I go to Advance Auto or Napa to get my Meguiars car wash, wax, tire hot shine, micro fiber towels, shop towels oil filters for wifes tahoe etc.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks,
I was just wondering....
I didn't but the car for the trunk space anyway

I'm getting ready to get some pix so I can post them with my new tail lights


----------

